# Looking for a new catfishing partner



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

To fish most every weekend this fall.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Jack, too bad i didnt live closer to ya..i'd join ya.

I thought you worked like every day...are you going to get a break this fall?


Scott


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

hopefully the overtime is coming to an end.

Scott your a carper anyway


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Id like to hook up and fish sometime...Where are you from?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I live in Chillicothe.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, im not only a carper, but a flathead, channel cat, hybrid striper, smallmouth bass, drum, whitebass, buffalo carp, hunter as well.....if its a species worthy of catching in the rivers, im after it.

Yea had to take a break from the cattin, but carp are the next best thing to flatheads...and i dont have to sling a heavy cast net and get nasty to gather bait..lol.
Plus ive caught 3 carp over 30 lbs. cant say that about channel cats...there small fry and dont pull anything close to carp. Not many can say they can consistanly catch over 200 lbs. of fish per trip....with carp thats easy! We've had week ends with numbers over 100 fish on the bank that total over 1000 lbs...lets see ya catch that many flatheads in one weekend.


Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, I hope your joking.

I feel like a NASCAR driver for Roush...... I have to find out about this through the media.


----------



## brhine_99 (Feb 21, 2005)

give me a holler i will go catfishin. hey flathunter i am not far from you i live in clarksburg.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I may have some time to hit the river with you Jack before the little one arrives (Nov.14th) . Just let me know when you plan on going. I could stand to learn a few things from a legend. lol. Wait... Mellon is the legend right?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well looks like you've been traded mellon, guess you should of looked at the fine print in your contract...lol..hehe.

Scott


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan did not read the fine print in the contract, I fired him last week after he lost that big fish..The contract states no fish are to be lost due to knots failing!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a case of the techer's skills being inferrior to the students.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

At least I didnt loose a BIGGER one & blame it on my poor innocent wife.!


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

the mellon ain't gellin no more!  hay mellon jacki used to invite me to fish with him before you bumped me so SUCK IT UP!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Dipster..I have sent you appx 30 pm's in the last month inviting you to fish with me, and you never answered any of them..You still got a standing invite.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Jack , You know I can be there anytime to fish with you. I didnt lose a fish, But I didnt catch one either. You give me a days notice & Ill be there on time with Poles in Hand in 40 min. Plus I wont give away the Goat Path if Im your new Partner.    

*Mellon is a Legend*

Cat Mazter


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey ED, You being on time is a big plus, we all know Mellon Runs a little late...OFTEN


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Im coming down next week, Just let me know which day you can fish.  

Cat Mazter


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

next weekend for sure


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Just let me know what day, Ill make plans to be there, Thats If Im allowed to come back down & fish with you ?  

Cat Mazter


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm in every other weekend Jack! 

I'll PM you my phone number.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

im always up for fishing.

nate


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack has opened a can of worms. 

Truth be told, It may be me thats looking for a new partner. Mr. Flathunter has to make Ms Flathunter some money, so he bailed on me for Friday & Sat night, so now we're just hitting it on Sun all night. What a money hungry wuss.


JUST KIDDING.... you money hungry wuss.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey its cool Mellon, hes just making up for those rough times in the past...i say go make the money while its still for the taken Jack....fishing wont go nowhere.

Ya know i see a "team" catfishing event brewing on the old Scioto river here soon for braggin rights...give me a shout if anyone wants to get teams togther or needs another team member, it will give me a reason to dust off the old calcutta's and see if a can still catch some flatheads....lol...hehehe.


Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

That would be a great idea Scott.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Mellons team against Jacks team....that would be a great time!!
I say 2-3 members per team, fish from the bank in the same area of the river.....keep track of the lbs. of flatheads totally caught for the night....most lbs. wins, that easy!!

Scott


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im a beginner but Id be in, unfortunately Id be the little nerdy kid who gets picked last for the team events. I do have a string of beginners luck going on though so maybe it would hold through the event. ( I got 2 flatties in 2 trips, not big but at least Im getting a few)

Of course if Mellon is the team leader/coach, 2 points need to be made,
1, the Coach is mandatory to show up for practice sessions  
2, we need a team name, something synonamous with losing, perhaps we could be called the Bengals.....

Salmonid


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

still looking


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd volunteer for the guines pig job if I lived closer. I've seen how you guys treated Melon and that is a scary position to fill.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

whats goin on jack, did you and mellon break up or what?


----------

